# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Constipatie - Artikel

## Agnes574

Constipatie

Constipatie is zelden een reden om zich zorgen over te maken of zelfs om op raadpleging te gaan bij een arts. Dat is enigszins normaal omdat enkele aanpassingen aan onze voeding en onze gewoonten al kunnen volstaan om het probleem op te lossen. Daaruit mogen wij echter niet afleiden dat wat met onze darmen te maken heeft weinig belangrijk zou zijn. 


Wie heeft nog nooit last gehad van constipatie? Weinigen onder ons wellicht Zich ongemakkelijk, opgeblazen en prikkelbaar voelen, is dus echt geen ongewone situatie. Wij hebben dan de neiging om te denken dat constipatie deel uitmaakt van het gewone leven en dat alles vanzelf wel opnieuw in orde komt Dat is alleszins een foute reactie, omdat het dikwijls niet zo moeilijk is om van die constipatieproblemen af te geraken.


Constipatie is geen ziekte 

Constipatie hebben en toch in goede gezondheid verkeren, is perfect mogelijk. Maar opgelet, darmen dienen niet uitsluitend om ons voedsel te doen reizen tot bij de uitgang Zij spelen ook een sleutelrol in onze gezondheid. Zij zorgen er bijvoorbeeld voor dat talrijke voedingsstoffen door ons lichaam worden opgenomen. Indien onze darmen niet goed functioneren, lopen wij dus het risico een tekort te hebben aan sommige voedingsstoffen die nochtans in onze voeding aanwezig zijn. Darmproblemen kunnen bovendien gevolgen hebben voor onze algemene gezondheidstoestand: misselijkheid, vermoeidheid en hoofdpijn worden dikwijls veroorzaakt door een gewone constipatie. Allemaal goede redenen om maatregelen te nemen zodat constipatie in de toekomst geen deel meer uitmaakt van uw dagelijkse leven!


Hoe werkt ons spijsverteringsstelsel? 

Wat wij eten, passeert eerst door de slokdarm en bereikt zo de maag, waar het voedsel verteerd wordt door zuur en enzymen. Het voedsel komt daarna in de dunne darm waar andere sappen zorgen voor de verdere vertering en waar de nuttige voedingsstoffen in het bloed terechtkomen. Na de vertering worden de voedselresten opgeslagen in de dikke darm, waar het lichaam een deel van het vocht dat zij bevatten, opneemt. Vervolgens worden de resten uit het lichaam gedreven. Onderweg wordt het voedsel door bewegingen van de darmen tot aan de endeldarm voortgestuwd. Wanneer die bewegingen niet gebeuren zoals het hoort, hebben wij met constipatie te maken De uitwerpselen blijven dan in de darm in plaats van uitgedreven te worden. En dat veroorzaakt dan weer pijn, een opgeblazen gevoel en nog meer van die vervelende gewaarwordingen.


Maatregelen tegen constipatie 

Het is echt betreurenswaardig dat zoveel mensen last hebben van constipatie wanneer je weet dat kleine veranderingen soms al volstaan om het probleem op te lossen. De oplossing moet u echt niet ver gaan zoeken. Laten we beginnen met wat lichaamsbeweging om de bewegingen van de darmen aan te wakkeren. Het is bovendien belangrijk voldoende te drinken. Daardoor verhoogt het volume in uw spijsverteringsstelsel zodat de uitwerpselen sneller het lichaam zullen verlaten. Ten slotte, en dit is het belangrijkste, zorg voor voldoende vezelhoudende voedingsmiddelen. Samen met het water zullen de vezels het volume van de ontlasting verhogen en op die manier de 'luie' darmen stimuleren. Weet u niet wat een vezelrijke voeding is? Op de eerste plaats fruit en groenten, maar denk ook aan brood (vervang witbrood door meergranenbrood), alle noten en peulgewassen zoals linzen en erwten.



19/02/2008 
Marion Garteiser, gezondheidsjournaliste
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

